
VT100 Terminal Art: old text-based animations you can run in your terminal - thinkpad20
http://artscene.textfiles.com/vt100/
======
awwaiid

        clear; curl -s http://artscene.textfiles.com/vt100/twilightzone.vt | ruby -e 'STDIN.read.split("").each{|c|print c;sleep 0.001}'
    

This one is my favorite so far. Some of these are NSFW!

